# I survived camping... Literly



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Literally we survived our trip and there was a small chance of that after what happened.... Lets start from the beginning...

We went out camping with a huge group 35 of us I didnt know really any of them but my BF does. This was to be a big hiking and river tubing trip that we were all excited about . Well we got there Friday night around 7 set up the tent, the tie outs, the crates the tarps then cooked some hotdogs over the fire had a few beer it was going pretty well  so Saturday morning comes around we're all a little slow at moving from staying up late the night before and everyone gets ready and starts blowing up the tubes and what not now before I get too much farther this river is known to be a calm nice river so the river ride we planned for 4kms down to the pick up beach that would take us about 2 hours of just riding the tubes drinking laughing and just enjoying the sun... well this didnt happen. We basically had the trip of a crappy horror movie literally... So we get to the river and its still pretty cold from the spring run off but it wasn't that bad lol we tied all the tubes together and put the coolers in the boats and everyone pushed out jumped in and we started off pretty easy.. we got around the first bend and the world ended... we come around the edge and a huge tree had fallen down and collected a bunch of dead fall making rapids and a little fall that we were all heading for... We tried to paddle off to the side but it was too late. The river picked up speed and we were heading for it a couple tubes got caught and popped and their lines snapped the ppl on said tubes were thrown into that dead fall and injured themselves and swam as hard as they could to the bank.. thankfully they made it.. for the rest of us we didn't get to be so lucky.. the rest of the river that you can not see from the road is covered in dead fall, hard rapids, fast moving deep water and just the lovely deadly ness that we were not expecting especially in tubes ment for slow moving water or lakes. Every corner we went around we lost more ppl and their tubes some it looked like they were gunna drown and we couldn't do anything about it the girls were screaming and the guys all freaking out. Finally out of 35 ppl I was left with only ten ppl and our tubes (4) were heading right for an island of dead fall honestly the scariest thing I could think of through every bit of dead fall we hit trees would fall on us or get smoked in the head and we were fearing getting knocked out and drowning, or getting impaled and there was no chance of jumping in and swimming for it way too dangerous. So we finally hit this little island 3 of the remaining 4 tubes popped only reason the one didnt is because it was a tractor tire tube lol. So now here we are trapped in the middle of the river with two very strong deep currents on each side and no where to go. So we were looking around trying to figure this out rather Brandon and I were and the other 4 guys fought amungst themselves how they were gunna save the women (ug! so cliche) and sadly the girls were acting like they were already dead and freaking out. Then all of a sudden 2 other guys come down the river hit the same area only a little further up and they were able to walk down to us so we were thinking maybe we could walk up further and cross at a shallow end.. Well we all starting heading up there and I went to cross one of the logs and it cracked under me and took me in thank god I had a good grip on Brandon or I would be done. So sadly this plan does not work so we go back down to the little island and start thinking well another guy comes from the earlier group and is on the far bank so the guys think they can get a rope across and we can hold to rope and get across well a guy and this girl were getting impatient and say they think its not that deep and they were just gunna walk at this spot well they did and about 10 feet out the current grabbed them the only thing that saved them was a tree hanging out before the next huge mess of dead fall they grabbed that and were able to use it to get to the bank. Now those three say they are going for help but we have no idea how many ppl are still around or okay. Now as the guys are re discussing the rope idea another tube of 2 ppl come down the river and misses our island amazingly but hits the second one luckly he managed to drag himself and the girl out to the far bank on the opposite side the others were just on. So now the guys think oh lets throw them a rope or try to get a rope to them and go across to that one because its less distance but water is just as strong. Again one of the guys try and he gets dumped in the river we pull him back with the rope and we scrap the idea and those two go off for help. So now two of the guys try crossing in a calmer looking area near us but they get caught in the current and end up at the same area the first two got stuck in but weren't as lucky to just hit a single tree they hit the mess of dead fall and one of the guys looses a part of his shorts to the trees but manages to get up and on to land but the other guy looses all his clothes... yes lets say awkward... So finally we decide that the current is too much for getting across with a rope after a few more failed attempts but all still managed to stay on the island shockly. now there are just 8 of us and these 3 guys with us are worried about the 3 useless girls who will not go with anything we plan luckily brandon and I are harder than these ppl apparently and decide to tie the remaining floating parts of tubes that have yet to pop or have slow leaks together and we're gunna use the current to get us down a little bit to the point where we can jump out and swim in the calm part to the shore. So we pile everyone in the 3 screaming girls in the middle me and the guys on the outside and get in and use a branch to steer as good as we can. we hit the current wrong and missed the calm part and kept going hit more dead fall went through it and saw another calm part with a low bank so we all jump for it and swim for the shore. As you can guess most by now have lost their shoes that they were wearing and we're in the middle of the forest area. Luckly I had kept mine and one other guy did too but everyone else was bare foot on a rocky beach and a thorny thistlie forest with poison ivy and poison oak and lovely pine needles. so we march on into the forest heading north for the road we get about 1km and we find the two guys who were just drug in (naked guy) who now has a shirt tied around his front but thats it. 2 kms later searchers find us in the forest we were almost at the road thank god and they lead us to their quads to take us back to the trucks to take us to our campsite where there are ambulences and police waiting, when we get there we find out everyone made it back alive thank god and we were the last missing. Most of us including me just had minor to mild concussions and scratches and bruises a couple deep cuts but nothing too bad don't know how we all came out of that alright honestly. I ended up having mild hypothermia and so did a few other ppl. So when the shivers go away I'll be really happy about being alive right now just a little grumpy from the pain of everything bruised the goose egg on the back of my head and the endless chills and sniffles. But still Thankful Wont be going back on a river again ever I don't think though lol


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thank goodness you and everyone else are alright.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Very much Agreed


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Wow! What an adventure!I'm glad you are okay!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg how scary. I'm so glad you all made it ok. *hugs*


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

WWWOOOOOWWWWW... its great that ya ok... something to remember for sure...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Holy cow!! Thank God you & the others are okay. What a horrible adventure


----------

